# Black & Chrome Gent



## BradG (Dec 14, 2011)

Well this ones kept me out of trouble for a while 

The pen has been made from aluminium, and then anodised black.

I have chrome plated the brass tubes to give a nice contrast with the black body and chrome kit parts. hope you enjoy a little insight with the pictures

Pic 1)
Shows the two pieces of the pen made from aluminium

pic 2)
The pen loosely fitted together so i could get a feel for the design

Pic 3)
on the left, the parts mounted on the jig and anodised. On the right, the parts after they have been removed from the dye tank. if you look closely you will notice the finial mounted on the underside of the jig

Pic 4)
Two brass tubes buffed to a high shine

Pic 5)
Chrome plating chemicals and apparatus

Pic 6)
And the brass begins to transform into a lushious shine

Pic 7)
Viola.. two chrome tubes

Pic 8,9,10)
Another one im pleased to have in the collection


----------



## EarlD (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow, you're making some amazing pens!  Thanks for sharing.
EarlD


----------



## Haynie (Dec 14, 2011)

That is really nice.

I am going to have to piece together an anodizing kit.  I quit using aluminum because I got bored with the one singular color.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 14, 2011)

I just drooled in my lap a little. Thanks. Now I have drool in my lap and it's my own.....


----------



## Mapster (Dec 14, 2011)

That is seriously impressive! Definitely the coolest pen you have made and one of the coolest metal pens I have ever seen! Spectacular. People don't realize how difficult the anodizing process is to get correct. I love it!

The only thing that is missing is the centerband. A black centerband would have sealed the deal. The chrome looks good, but black would have been sweet. It might not be too late...


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Nothing quiet like it out there. Any plans for designs on the barrels, or just doing drill accents for now?


----------



## MarkD (Dec 14, 2011)

That's pretty cool! Great design.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Dec 14, 2011)

Some cool pens you make. If you can get rid of the (kit) parts, that would be cooler yet.


----------



## BradG (Dec 14, 2011)

EarlD said:


> Wow, you're making some amazing pens! Thanks for sharing.
> EarlD


Many thanks Earl. How are you finding the DVD's?



Haynie said:


> That is really nice.
> 
> I am going to have to piece together an anodizing kit. I quit using aluminum because I got bored with the one singular color.


Certainly. there's plenty you can do with aluminium when you play with the finishes.



Drstrangefart said:


> I just drooled in my lap a little. Thanks. Now I have drool in my lap and it's my own.....


You're welcome. Free tissue with every sale.



Mapster said:


> That is seriously impressive! Definitely the coolest pen you have made and one of the coolest metal pens I have ever seen! Spectacular. People don't realize how difficult the anodizing process is to get correct. I love it!
> 
> The only thing that is missing is the centerband. A black centerband would have sealed the deal. The chrome looks good, but black would have been sweet. It might not be too late...


 
I tried it with a black center band and i prefer the chrome to be honest. just a touch too much black to then add a black band to it too.



wiset1 said:


> Nothing quiet like it out there. Any plans for designs on the barrels, or just doing drill accents for now?


 
Skies the limit  Etched images on the tubes and all sorts... just having the time. Though the good news is its no rush..... and have years to play. gives me a chance to get CNC equipment too 



MarkD said:


> That's pretty cool! Great design.


 Thanks Mark


----------



## PSU1980 (Dec 14, 2011)

I think that I may have to replace my keyboard after drooling all over it.  Amazing pen.

Tim


----------



## BradG (Dec 14, 2011)

Ruby pen turning said:


> Some cool pens you make. If you can get rid of the (kit) parts, that would be cooler yet.


 
I need to buy some taps and dies  just keep putting that off.


----------



## BradG (Dec 14, 2011)

PSU1980 said:


> I think that I may have to replace my keyboard after drooling all over it. Amazing pen.
> 
> Tim


 
lol, thanks Tim


----------



## Mapster (Dec 14, 2011)

BradG said:


> Mapster said:
> 
> 
> > That is seriously impressive! Definitely the coolest pen you have made and one of the coolest metal pens I have ever seen! Spectacular. People don't realize how difficult the anodizing process is to get correct. I love it!
> ...


I thought that could be the case. It is pretty tough to beat as it is now, very cool


----------



## biednick (Dec 14, 2011)

You make some really amazing pens. I'm just about done with a brass pen, still have to pate it though.


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Just shot you a PM...

How far away are you from being able to do something like these?











Or do you need the CNC for that? ;-)


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 14, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> Just shot you a PM...
> 
> How far away are you from being able to do something like these?
> 
> ...



I just forgot math. ZOMGWTFBBQ?


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 14, 2011)

Brad, the pen turned out stunning just the way it is. You did a fantastic job on it.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 15, 2011)

Brad, that is a *fabulous* pen!!!! Seeing the steps makes it even better. Looking at the pictures, I was really impressed with all of the time it must have taken. The stark contrast between colors is very striking, and the centerband is a nice touch.


----------



## DrPepper8412 (Dec 15, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> I just drooled in my lap a little. Thanks. Now I have drool in my lap and it's my own.....



Me too!!! Gross...
AWESOME pen! Very impressive.


----------



## BradG (Dec 15, 2011)

biednick said:


> You make some really amazing pens. I'm just about done with a brass pen, still have to pate it though.


 
That'l be good to see when its done Nick 



wiset1 said:


> Just shot you a PM...
> 
> How far away are you from being able to do something like these?
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the new perspective. i think i could get close to that. will have to play 



dalecamino said:


> Brad, the pen turned out stunning just the way it is. You did a fantastic job on it.


 
Thanks Chuck. have you tried anymore at anodising? I may be able to arrange some supplies for you if it'l help



thewishman said:


> Brad, that is a *fabulous* pen!!!! Seeing the steps makes it even better. Looking at the pictures, I was really impressed with all of the time it must have taken. The stark contrast between colors is very striking, and the centerband is a nice touch.


Thanks Chris. yes this one did take quite a few cups of coffee and lots of pondering



DrPepper8412 said:


> Drstrangefart said:
> 
> 
> > I just drooled in my lap a little. Thanks. Now I have drool in my lap and it's my own.....
> ...


 
Thanks Dave


----------



## bluwolf (Dec 16, 2011)

Brad another winner. I'm going to have to reconsider this anodising thing.


----------



## bluwolf (Dec 16, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> Just shot you a PM...
> 
> How far away are you from being able to do something like these?
> 
> ...


 
Tim, forgive my ignorance. What manufacturer's pens are those? A couple of them look very familiar.

Mike


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 16, 2011)

Brad,
Awesome looking pen.  That is very cool.


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 16, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> Just shot you a PM...
> 
> How far away are you from being able to do something like these?
> 
> ...



Those are bad to the bone.


----------



## BradG (Dec 16, 2011)

Many thanks Mike & Cris

Mike, they are Mont Blanc pens. I am contemplating in dealing in anodising equipment and supplies. let me know if you decide to dabble


----------



## bluwolf (Dec 16, 2011)

BradG said:


> Many thanks Mike & Cris
> 
> Mike, they are Mont Blanc pens. I am contemplating in dealing in anodising equipment and supplies. let me know if you decide to dabble


 
Thanks Brad, I knew they looked familiar. I guess I should have been more clear. I'm too lazy to start another hobby and I'm fortunate to know two members locally who are actively pursuing it For a relatively small chapter we have a good bit of diversity, at least for the things I'm interested in:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## BradG (Dec 19, 2011)

bluwolf said:


> BradG said:
> 
> 
> > Many thanks Mike & Cris
> ...


 
Yes and what i have seen they are doing very well at it too. bit of a knack to perfect your method, but Chuck certainly seems to be taking well to it.

Platings a different ball game.. i was considering writing a tutorial on it.. but the chems involved are nasty, and not sure if i would want to encourage new comers to go off and handle a bottle of cyanide for instance


----------

